# A Visit to the beautiful Skidbrooke Church



## deklufc (Mar 14, 2016)

An isolated church standing in the flat Lincolnshire marshes, St Botolph's is early medieval, with renovations covering the Decorated and Perpendicular Gothic periods.
This spacious building is composed of a nave with clerestory, north and south aisles, south porch, chancel, and an embattled west tower. The interior of the church is almost completely bare and unadorned, with unplastered walls letting the bones of the building show.

The nave arcades are Early English, with wide, slender arches and nicely carved column capitals. The south arcade, built circa 1400, has its columns built up on bases several feet high. The tower arch is much narrower, in Perpendicular style.



100 by deklufc1, on Flickr



94 by deklufc1, on Flickr



89 by deklufc1, on Flickr



74 by deklufc1, on Flickr



47 by deklufc1, on Flickr



41 by deklufc1, on Flickr



38 by deklufc1, on Flickr



37 by deklufc1, on Flickr



35 by deklufc1, on Flickr



33 by deklufc1, on Flickr



18 by deklufc1, on Flickr



10 by deklufc1, on Flickr



1 by deklufc1, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------



## Brewtal (Mar 14, 2016)

Wow! Great pics! Nicely done!


----------



## smiler (Mar 14, 2016)

I loved it, fantastic images, Thanks


----------



## deklufc (Mar 14, 2016)

I took over 150 photos but didnt want to overload the thread  Thanks for the replies guys


----------



## tazong (Mar 14, 2016)

Beautiful pictures - some color ones would have gone down well to - thanks for sharing


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Mar 15, 2016)

Magical shots, loved the report


----------



## deklufc (Mar 15, 2016)

I love the atmosphere of black and white but I will upload some more in colour . Thanks for your reply


----------



## rockfordstone (Mar 15, 2016)

wonderful shots, i think the black and white gives it some good atmosphere


----------



## night crawler (Mar 15, 2016)

O dear that is sad, even the Conservation trust have not taken it on. How long before the rood starts to go I wonder. Very nice atmospheric photos


----------



## deklufc (Mar 15, 2016)

A few colour ones as requested 




96 by deklufc1, on Flickr



95 by deklufc1, on Flickr



89 by deklufc1, on Flickr



66 by deklufc1, on Flickr



63 by deklufc1, on Flickr



46 by deklufc1, on Flickr



40 by deklufc1, on Flickr



34 by deklufc1, on Flickr



21 by deklufc1, on Flickr



16 by deklufc1, on Flickr



14 by deklufc1, on Flickr



13 by deklufc1, on Flickr



9 by deklufc1, on Flickr


----------



## deklufc (Mar 15, 2016)

night crawler said:


> O dear that is sad, even the Conservation trust have not taken it on. How long before the rood starts to go I wonder. Very nice atmospheric photos




Complete list of churches

Not much mentioned about the church on here night crawler


----------



## deklufc (Mar 15, 2016)

tazong said:


> Beautiful pictures - some color ones would have gone down well to - thanks for sharing



Now uploaded Tazong


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 15, 2016)

Cracking selection of images and the floor tiles are quite something.


----------



## night crawler (Mar 15, 2016)

deklufc said:


> Complete list of churches
> 
> Not much mentioned about the church on here night crawler



I stand corrected, Been round few myself and most of them are still used a couple of times a year. Colour photos look superb


----------



## HughieD (Mar 15, 2016)

What a little gem and beautifully photographed too...


----------



## deklufc (Mar 15, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> Cracking selection of images and the floor tiles are quite something.




My wife wanted to take them home  and thankyou for the feedback


----------



## deklufc (Mar 15, 2016)

HughieD said:


> What a little gem and beautifully photographed too...



Thank you HughieD


----------



## deklufc (Mar 15, 2016)

night crawler said:


> I stand corrected, Been round few myself and most of them are still used a couple of times a year. Colour photos look superb




There is actually a fresh burial there that kind of spooked me. No headstone or anything as you would suspect but the grave is open and all the mud thrown on top waiting it for it to settle . Mud sunk about a foot so makes it a bit spooky


----------



## Caz21368 (Mar 15, 2016)

The church yard is still actively used as local families bought plots there.

I have known a couple of funerals take place there *or rather burials, they dont use the church!
I used to work at Skidbrooke Cider - if you ever get chance to pop in there Guy is the owner and knows a fair bit about the local area - great character too!


----------



## deklufc (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks Caz may just do that on our next visit


----------



## tazong (Mar 15, 2016)

Cracking pictures bud - i liked the color ones more than the b+w


----------



## alex76 (Mar 15, 2016)

top stuff mate done this one proud love the b&w shots


----------



## TheNarrator (Mar 15, 2016)

Those beams in picture 10 are really quite something. great photos


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 15, 2016)

Call me old fashioned, but those B & W images are beautiful, well done. Did much of my professional work in B & W, so like to see them pop up on here. The only thing that spoils this church are the garish Victorian floor tiles, our Victorian fore fathers sadly never really improved any of the old churches they got their hands on in my opinion.


----------



## Rubex (Mar 16, 2016)

Stunning church, very nice photos


----------



## smiler (Mar 16, 2016)

Personally I preferred the the black an white shots but you can be proud if both sets, well done


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Mar 16, 2016)

Beautifully captured. Enjoyed it.


----------



## byker59 (Mar 18, 2016)

A very nice set of atmospheric B&W photo's really shows the building off, good job thank you


----------



## deklufc (Mar 24, 2016)

alex76 said:


> top stuff mate done this one proud love the b&w shots



Thank you alex. Love this place. I have since found out rumours have it that they still hold satanic rituals here from time to time .


----------



## deklufc (Mar 24, 2016)

TheNarrator said:


> Those beams in picture 10 are really quite something. great photos



Thank you for the comment. The beams are really stunning. Not alot is found on this church so not sure if they are original.


----------



## deklufc (Mar 24, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Call me old fashioned, but those B & W images are beautiful, well done. Did much of my professional work in B & W, so like to see them pop up on here. The only thing that spoils this church are the garish Victorian floor tiles, our Victorian fore fathers sadly never really improved any of the old churches they got their hands on in my opinion.



Thanks Dirus_Strictus. The tiles just dont sit right with the 13th century  Very garish but beautifully maintained


----------



## deklufc (Mar 24, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Stunning church, very nice photos



Thank you . Very peaceful place in the middle of nowhere really


----------



## deklufc (Mar 24, 2016)

smiler said:


> Personally I preferred the the black an white shots but you can be proud if both sets, well done



Many thanks smiler


----------



## deklufc (Mar 24, 2016)

dauntless - UE said:


> Beautifully captured. Enjoyed it.



Thank you . Visited another redundant churh this week so going to upload the photos soon


----------



## deklufc (Mar 24, 2016)

byker59 said:


> A very nice set of atmospheric B&W photo's really shows the building off, good job thank you



Thank you byker I prefer black and white when doing old religious buildings


----------

